# Preparing the Vegetable Garden for Fall Planting



## Karen4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Can you describe problems you mention with use of too much nitrogen please?


----------



## Amy3 (Aug 22, 2011)

What about using non-shiny cardboard instead of plastic? I've heard that is good because it makes a weed barrier but also breaks down and feeds worms. Any downfalls I should be aware of?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Karen - Sure. Too much nitrogen can cause different problems for different vegetables. For instance, if you add too much nitrogen to tomato plants it can cause the plants to become large, lush plants, but impede fruit production. So, you end up with a beautiful plant, but no fruit.

On the other hand, nitrogen is needed for many brassicas (like cabbages or Brussels sprouts) and other leafy greens because it helps promote better foliage growth which is what those vegetables are grown for.

Too much nitrogen can burn plants and has been known to increase pest damage as well.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Amy - Corrugated cardboard and newspaper is a great weed barrier to use in the garden. I chose the black plastic because it is more permanent and it was easily available. This might sound a bit lazy, but I really didn't have that much cardboard on hand, and it would have taken me weeks to collect enough (going around from place to place collecting it). I needed something soon and I could get the plastic pretty quick.

I wanted something that would last, where as newspaper and cardboard would need to be continually added and re-added each season. Maybe even a couple times each season depending on how fast it breaks down.

There are positives and negatives to using plastic. A positive is it is a permanent and is an excellent weed blocker. The negative is it doesn't break down easily so it's not as eco-friendly. 

There's always a trade-off when using something in the garden and I haven't found anything that's 100% perfect.... except compost. But even compost can be bad in some small cases.


----------



## Amy3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you! I love your site.  Keep all the great info coming.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

You are welcome, Amy. Thanks for visiting!


----------



## Tee Jay (Jun 22, 2012)

When is compost bad, just curious?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi TJ - Compost can be bad when it has been created using contaminated materials, like grass clippings that have been treated with herbicides, along with other things. Compost that has too much fresh manure added can also be bad because it could contain high levels of nitrogen or ammonia.

As long as the proper materials are used for creating compost then it's the best stuff in the world for developing good soil. If the wrong stuff is added it could become the worst thing. That's what I meant by "bad".


----------



## Lesley (Aug 25, 2011)

we had to remove all of our tomato plants due to blight (I think) and now want to plant a fall crop. Should I be doing anything else to the soil in case there is disease in the soil?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Lesley - the best thing you can do if you have had blight issues is to rotate your tomatoes. In other words, don't plant them in the same location next year. You can also try solarizing the soil by laying down clear plastic over your soil from now until the start


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

previously I've always dug down the old plant remains. I think I'll give your method a try.


----------



## Wholesale_nursery (Aug 29, 2011)

I also had a similar problem to lesley, but i planted them in the same location... plants have grown ok, but there seems to be an odd dis-colouration with the tomatoes?


----------



## qmh1026 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi We had a pine tree cut down and we heard that wood ashes are good for a garden. We want to burn the pine limbs where we have our garden and just till it in. Of course we have to wait for the burn ban to be lifted. What do you think? Should we or shouldn't we? burn the pine limbs in our garden. That is the question. LOL JKing

Thanks Jane


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jane - Yes, wood ash is good for the garden. It is a good organic source of potash (potassium). Just keep in mind that wood ash can raise the soil pH (make it more alkaline) if added in large quantities. Most vegetables like a soil that is slightly acidic.

Knowing this I would add just a little at a time and check the soil a few weeks later with a soil test kit from Lowe's or Home Depot. If the pH is ok, then add a little more of the wood ash. 

The main point is to keep an eye on your pH levels while adding the ash to make sure you do not create alkaline soil conditions.


----------



## Lesley (Aug 25, 2011)

thank you for a reply! I was afraid you were going to say rotate the crops. We only have a 12x10 garden and only plant tomatoes so I can't rotate. So I guess I will be trying the pastic. Thanks.


----------



## Tee Jay (Jun 22, 2012)

On a different matter, What and when do you do to sprawling pumpkin vines?


----------



## Justin (Sep 12, 2011)

Good question TJ. My pumpkins vines have left the garden area and are taking over my yard. Not to mention the sprawl over/into my other fruits and veggies. Now that they are out in my yard, I can't mow there and the grass is getting so tall, I think it's killing the pumpkin vine. Suggestions? I have Jack-o-lantern and jumbo pumpkins. Thx!


----------



## Shelley_Humphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

I planted a variety of tomatoes this year, but our favorite was an Italian tomato plant our neighbor gave us. He got lots of plants from his daughter and didn't have enough room in his garden. Unfortunately, nobody in the family knows what kind of tomato they shared. I'd like to grow more of these next year. Can you tell me how to harvest seeds to plant next spring?
Thanks for your time and expertise.
Shelley


----------



## [email protected]_SmilingGardener (Aug 11, 2011)

Great blog! Nice information! I will incorporate this to my garden and hope that it will also be great for planting.


----------



## Kathy3 (Jun 26, 2013)

What I have done with vines before they get out of control is put some horse , hog or even the smaller wire used for rabbit cages around the vine in a large circle esp.for pumpkins. Just keep putting the vines that try to come thru just keep turning them back inside the wire. Or you can do the same with a large raised bed,just keep putting them back inside,going around inside the box.


----------



## KTURPIN173 (Jun 11, 2021)

Once you have the plastic anchored and seeds sown, what is the best method of watering?


----------



## diemvy5 (Nov 5, 2021)

What is the best vegetable that we should plant in the fall? I mean it's easy to grow and care


----------

